# Traffic Stop and LTCs?



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If I get pulled over do you want me to hand you my LTC when you demand my lic and reg or does it make a difference at all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

I appreciate it, but don't expect it. If you are carrying, and there is a reason to pull you out of the car, you're coming out LTC or not.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I appreciate it, but don't expect it.


Ok , thats what I thought.



> If you are carrying, and there is a reason to pull you out of the car, you're coming out LTC or not.


Of course, and I meant only if I was actually carrying at the time..but I would imagine you would rather have prior knowledge that I have a firearm on me then finding out when your standing with me at the back of the cruiser.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

It is preffered to have no suprises!

How you doing bud?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

From the personal experience Ive had the officer has always said "thank you" for informing them and take this for what its worth I didnt get the ticket (and it was well deserved in most cases). Mostly I think its because I was honest and respectful.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

I would appreciate it...shows respect right off the bat and definately better when there are no suprises


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If I remember there was a long thread on this before.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Whenever this discussion comes up, I feel I have to add:

The LTC idea is a good one, carrying or not.

However...if there is indeed a firearm in the vehicle...

Tell me what it is, where it is, and its condition (ie loaded/unloaded, unloaded with full mag in the case next to it, etc.). Any surprises are bad surprises and could be your last. Give me the info in a clear, calm voice. Do not make furtive gestures along the lines of "let me show you, it's right here..."


----------



## ItalAuxCop (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, you always want to make sure you hand over your LTC to an officer pulling you over if you happen to be armed at the time. 

This is just as much for the officer's safety as your own, especially if you are an honest, law abiding citizen!

Doesn't even matter if you went on a fishing trip and have a knife on your belt, you always let the officer know you are armed.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

As a civilian, I think I'd rather be upfront and honest about it. I'm just trying to put myself in the stopping officer's shoes... And let's face it, the easier you make their job, the easier they'll make your life. 

If I ever end up on the job, I think I'd want to know that Johnny Leadfoot is packing some heat. I think I'd be a bit appreciative to gain that info, so I could secure the weapon and know in the back of my head that when I issue this guy a V, he's not gonna unload in my direction. 

I guess it's just because I was brought up with respect for LE. Just seems like a respectful thing to do. 

"Sir, I'd like just like to make you aware that I have an M134 Minigun in the trunk." 

See? Nice and easy.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Me'h, I assume everyone in armed.. 

If I'm stopping you for an infraction I could care less if you're armed (see above) and your LTC is irrelevant..

If I'm pulling you out of the mv then ya, fess up about packing..


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha, Wolfman's post reminded me of a saying that one of the FTOs on my old department always said...

Conduct every encounter extending an olive branch of peace...while calculating 100 different ways to kill the person!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

If you have a weapon its a great idea as the officer is walking up to the car to crouch down and get it out of the concealed place a quickly as possible. Then as they get to the window pull it out fast and say "I HAVE ONE OF THESE!" You'll get the proper response.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Rock said:


> If you have a weapon its a great idea as the officer is walking up to the car to crouch down and get it out of the concealed place a quickly as possible. Then as they get to the window pull it out fast and say "I HAVE ONE OF THESE!" You'll get the proper response.


That kinda reminds me of Deep Thoughts, by Jack Handy.

"I think a good gift for the President would be a chocolate revolver. and since he is so busy, you'd probably have to run up to him real quick and give it to him."

I was just thinking it would be respectful to advise the stopping officer, but what do I know... I'm just a civilian.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

If you are armed or have a firearm in the car tell the officer you have an LTC, and tell the location of weapon before you do anything else. That way there are no surprises. It will then be up to the officer how to proceed.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Am I the only one confused by this thread? Not the content but the fact Kozmo started it? For what it is worth I think Wolfman has it exactly right. Also I like the saying about the olive branch.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

I think all PO's (wishful thinking) approach each car as if there is an unknown danger present...I was just saying that it is much better when someone readily gives up the LTC and I don't have to "demand" to see it...and if for some reason I don't know it is there cause I am not all seeing it is nice when someone gives me a heads up...just saying!


Wolfman said:


> *Officers: *A piece of plastic is a flimsy substitute for situational awareness. If you aren't walking up to *every* car stop with the idea in the back of your head that "when this guy opens up on me, what will I do?" then you *are* setting yourself up for a surprise. The presence or absence of an LTC should have no bearing on how you conduct a stop. Just because the driver is wearing a priest's collar doesn't mean that there isn't an altar boy tied up in the trunk.
> 
> We're all adults here. Do what you think is right.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I just whip out the Reserve Deputy Badge. Usually I get an apology, and a blue light escort to my destination. If the officer is in an especially good mood, I get a business card, a patch, and a roll of lifesavers.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Keep it in your wallet, If you have a weapon on you that reqiures an LTC I will then ask for it after said weapon is secured. If you don't have it on you, shame on you and enjoy the pretty black bracelets, it is your responsibility to prove that you are licensed not mine, to prove that you are not.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> Am I the only one confused by this thread? Not the content but the fact Kozmo started it? For what it is worth I think Wolfman has it exactly right. Also I like the saying about the olive branch.


Sorry Koz, I guess thats what I get for not looking to see who started a thread after 3hrs of sleep. Disregard the first half of my post. :banghead:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Not to beat a dead horse here, but I prefer the courtesy of the LTC and the location of the firearm, because once the firearm comes into play, i'm going to request the LTC anyway...
It would also be wise of you to illuminate your interior light in a nighttime stop and keep your hands at 10 and 2 after supplying your information.
If things get ugly I could start screaming "BOSCO!" and it's all down hill from there.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Asked and answered...kind of.


----------

